# Are Nantucket Reds appropriate for fall wear?



## jimskelton1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If so, what would you pair them with?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Since you live in Ohio, I would say put them away. If you want color go for cords.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

I wear mine until it is cold enough to wear cords, in Cincinnati.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you have "virgin" reds (I just made that up) that haven't yet been bleached to a dusty pink by the sun and salt air (or a cocktail of enzymes), I'd say they're perfect for the fall. I think that color is actually called , before it fades to Nantucket Red.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

_If_ it fades. So many reds are pre-faded these days that if you don't buy that exact shade, you might not end up with what you want before they become threadbare.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

No. Switch to orange cords.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

EastVillageTrad said:


> No. Switch to orange cords.


^ This.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thing is, no besides us knows the "rules" anyway -- most folks are just going to think you're wearing pink pants and that's gonna be weird to them whether it's July or January. I break the rules I want to break. I refuse to put away the stone chinos; they are year-round for me and could not possibly care less if someone has a problem with it. Honestly, I could not wear reds even in summer, they are just not for me. But if you like them and and can carry it off, I say go for it. If I were going to wear them in the fall and the cloth was reasonably heavy, I might wear them with burgundy loafers, white OCBD and my BB brownish tweed sack that has flecks of red in it. But then, I never have worn reds in my life, so that's just a guess.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It is entirely possible that I might be spotted wearing my reds during the early weeks of the fall season. If it is still warm enough for wearing chinos, it is warm enough for the reds! Comfort rules.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

jimskelton1 said:


> If so, what would you pair them with?


Probably not, but it's 80 degrees here today as well as the next couple of days. I'm wearing Nantucket reds and driving loafers sans socks.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

crs said:


> ...If I were going to wear them in the fall and the cloth was reasonably heavy, I might wear them with burgundy loafers, white OCBD and my BB brownish tweed sack that has flecks of red in it...


Now THAT is a great look. But no socks; can't wear Nantucket Reds with socks.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Agreed on the no socks rule.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought the basic idea of reds was to flout the rules.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> Since you live in Ohio, I would say put them away. If you want color go for cords.


They're appropriate for Ohio State games!


----------



## Georgetown08 (Oct 5, 2011)

The Rambler said:


> I thought the basic idea of reds was to flout the rules.


That is certainly part of their appeal to me.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

crs said:


> I refuse to put away the stone chinos; they are year-round for me and could not possibly care less if someone has a problem with it.


Hear, hear!


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I can see it work for around the holidays, same with kelly green (uh oh, new can or worms? hah)


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that it's not so much an issue of "Nantucket Red" the color as it is the combination of color and material that evokes it's maritime roots. I would have no problem wearing wide wale cords in Nantucket Red in the winter because WWCs are definitely cold weather gear regardless of color. Ironically, true nanny reds are made of canvas, which isn't strictly a warm weather fabric so, now I'm confused.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone actually offered "Nantucket Red" cords?


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Castaway clothing offers "Nantucket Red" cords, with and without emblematics.

https://test.castawayclothing.com/nantucket-red-beachcomber-cord-pant.html

Color looks more orange than the pinkish nantucket red.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Possibly. My reds have looked similarly under certain lighting. 

Well, it's closer to the color than my burgundy VV cords anyhow.


----------

